# What was your first TV memory?



## pinwheel

Teletubbies, Pingu, Lilo and Stitch, Sailor Moon, Pokémon, Bear in the Big Blue House, Bob the Builder, and maybe some other ones but this is what I remember at the moment.


----------



## NAP

The Mary Poppins movie with Julie Andrews was one of the movies that i remember the most because I watched it over and over. _"Let's go fly a kite!"_


----------



## heymoon

For most of my early childhood I didn't have cable so I was #blessed with PBS Kids. I watched Sagwa, Clifford, Dragon Tales, Zoboomafoo, The Bernstein Bears... Then there were shows like Zoom and Cyberchase that I watched but wasn't exactly sure what was going on because I was probably still too little. 

I must've had cable later because I remember Playhouse Disney and their lump of clay and being terrified of the moon from Bear in the Big Blue House.


----------



## lolalalah

Princess Tenko and the Guardians of the Magic, Wunschpunsch, The Secret Files of the SpyDogs, Fly Tales, Popeye the Sailor Man, Walter Melon, Bobby's World, Jim Button, The Powerpuff Girls, Looney Tunes, Scooby-doo, Tom and Jerry, The X-men, Spiderman, Princess Sissi, Pinocchio series, something with a blue cat, Xena, the warrior princess, Hercules: The Legendary Journeys, Sheena. I've got no idea which one was the first. I was in my first years of kindergarten when I watched them.


----------



## Electra

I guess it should maybe be horror disney movie with a shark that made me scream according to dad.
But it might be a movie called Cozette (les miserables)...or Jam and the holograms? Or...children-tv from my country? Barbapapa?
Very possibly Pink Panter! I used to love the popples!!O.O
I remember once very young my dad rented movies for us. One was too scary because someone was tied to a thing that moved them toward a machine that seem to want to cut them but then my dad turned off tv just in time. The other movie was simply put horribly boring. It was about some doll-like animation I think. Postman pat was popular. Pippi. I used to sneak in behind the coach and tried to watch The Dynasty or Falkoncrest but got sent back to bed >.< I think there was some hello kitty like cartoon or something. Then there was the Labyrinth and ...The neverending story (lalalaalalalaalalalaaaaa), Cool Cat, He-man? Transformers? Superman? Startrek/wars... 
Or...a christmas movie at the cinema? Or...some swedish shows...I remember I liked Les englotis...Majka (the girl from out of space) and Superted. Carebears and My little ponies. Smurfs. Some movie with worms in them...and some with rainbows I think... Rainbowbrite??? (or was that related to a book of loch ness?) Bumpy bears...x-mas disney films... garfield...Tři oříšky pro Popelku was probably not the first yet very interesting  I also remember Beverly hills and the fraggles...ghostbusters...pingu...


----------



## INFPsyche

Electra2 said:


> I guess it should maybe be horror disney movie with a shark that made me scream according to dad.
> But it might be a movie called Cozette (les miserables)...or Jam and the holograms? Or...children-tv from my country? Barbapapa?
> Very possibly Pink Panter! I used to love the popples!!O.O
> I remember once very young my dad rented movies for us. One was too scary because someone was tied to a thing that moved them toward a machine that seem to want to cut them but then my dad turned off tv just in time. The other movie was simply put horribly boring. It was about some doll-like animation I think. Postman pat was popular. Pippi. I used to sneak in behind the coach and tried to watch The Dynasty or Falkoncrest but got sent back to bed >.< I think there was some hello kitty like cartoon or something. Then there was the Labyrinth and ...The neverending story (lalalaalalalaalalalaaaaa), Cool Cat, He-man? Transformers? Superman? Startrek/wars...
> Or...a christmas movie at the cinema? Or...some swedish shows...I remember I liked Les englotis...Majka (the girl from out of space) and Superted. Carebears and My little ponies. Smurfs. Some movie with worms in them...and some with rainbows I think... Rainbowbrite??? (or was that related to a book of loch ness?) Bumpy bears...x-mas disney films... garfield...Tři oříšky pro Popelku was probably not the first yet very interesting  I also remember Beverly hills and the fraggles...ghostbusters...pingu...


We must be very close to the same age as we have the same memories down to the 'late-night' viewings of Dynasty and Falconcrest lol..


----------



## Purple Skies




----------



## damfino

_Gilligan's Island_. Couldn't wait until my older brothers got home from school so we could watch it together. Problem was, _Dark Shadows_ was on right beforehand, and that show scared the living daylights out of me. It was about a VAMPIRE, for Pete's sake! I would sit with my eyes tightly closed and my hands over my ears so I couldn't even hear the closing theme, until a random brother would poke me to let me know that it was safe once again. I'd open my eyes and uncover my ears just in time to hear, "Now sit right back and you'll hear a tale, a tale of a fateful trip..."


----------



## aja675

aja675 said:


> Probably one of these music videos:


Also, this was the first commercial that I'm pretty sure I remember: 



 OK, so I've seen some 1998 Filipino commercial breaks where some of the commercials feel familiar, but I'm not sure because I was only 2 then and commercials are pretty generic anyway.


----------



## OtakuNinja

My first memories of TV were from when I was a toddler, probably around 2 or 3 years old. I remember watching Blue's Clues, Barney, Bob the Builder, and Mighty Machines(a show about heavy machinery, I don't know if it aired outside of Canada). My first _really vivid_ memories of TV were from when I was either 6 or 7, and I distinctly remember watching reruns of Nicktoons from the 1990s, specifically Rocko's Modern Life, Hey Arnold, and Rugrats. I liked them way more than the other cartoons that were new at the time(2008-2009).


----------



## Evalumus

When I was 3-4 years old, I used to watch "Teletubbies", I still remember Tinky Winky, Laa-Laa, Dipsy and Po :laughing:


----------



## OtakuNinja

Evalumus said:


> When I was 3-4 years old, I used to watch "Teletubbies", I still remember Tinky Winky, Laa-Laa, Dipsy and Po :laughing:


When I was really young, I used to watch the Teletubbies. Now I find them really creepy...


----------



## Clueing For Looks

SpongeBob SquarePants and Dora The Explorer.


----------



## Mmmm

I would watch *Hawaii 50 *& *CHiPs*, while my dad was at work & my mom was sleeping for work. I was pretty young to be left basically on my own. I remember thinking, what kind of world is this? What's it going to be like when I grow up? Why are there so many bad people?! Granted I was watching mostly crime shows from age 2-5. :crazy: Even then I was thinking about the future. Come to think of it, Officer Poncherello 'Ponch' was probably my first crush too. 

I would only watch kid shows when there was a parent present or once I started school. I'd watch: Sesame Street, Mr. Rogers, Reading Rainbow, He-man, Thundercats, The Jetsons, The Flintstones, Inspector Gadget, & Chip 'n' Dale Rescue Rangers.

My first movies were: The Fox and the Hound, E.T., The Secret of NIMH, & Star Wars VI -Return of the Jedi.

Awww...memories!


----------



## Introvertia

Dr Snuggles.


----------



## Penny

watching saturday morning cartoons and eating cereal


----------



## Maybe

Blues Clues, Reading Rainbow, Thomas the Tank Engine


----------



## Nashvols

I'm not completely sure...but I have some vague memories of watching missiles streaking across the sky on CNN during Operation Desert Storm.


----------



## brightflashes

The Smurfs in 1982. I wanted to take the TV apart so that I could have one for a pet. I didn't end up being an ISTP, though. : )

ALso, I'm not Gen Y. I don't know why it says that. I'm Gen X.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

The first I remember seeing on TV was the first MTV music video.


----------

